# Is the Gaggia Classic the best entry level machine for espresso?



## ibitezombies (Apr 12, 2014)

So, as much as the Aeropress is a handy device, I have a desire for real espresso at home. I have been doing a lot of googling ,and the Gaggia Classic is frequently touted as the best entry level 'proper' espresso machine. Is this still the case or are there others to be considered? I will most likely be buying second hand, so does anyone have any recommendations for something half decent that won't break the bank?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Hi , what is your budget ? Do you have a grinder ? Are you looking to make espresso only or milk based drinks ... How many at a time ?


----------



## ibitezombies (Apr 12, 2014)

Mrboots2u said:


> Hi , what is your budget ? Do you have a grinder ? Are you looking to make espresso only or milk based drinks ... How many at a time ?


Wow that was quick!

Ok...

Budget - Ideally no more than £150ish, no grinder as yet, mainly espresso only (although the wife may want the odd latte etc), and really only doubles at a time, I'm the only espresso drinker in the house.


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

For a modest budget the Classic is probably the best stater machine, good for learning the basics and can produce very good coffee.

Normally very reliable and plenty of information and help on the forum if it is needed.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

ibitezombies said:


> Budget - Ideally no more than £150ish, no grinder as yet, mainly espresso only (although the wife may want the odd latte etc), and really only doubles at a time, I'm the only espresso drinker in the house.


£150.00 will source you a new Classic via Amazon deals - you have to keep checking as they come and go. Alternatively, and probably a much better bet, look for a second hand Classic - forum for sales thread is an excellent place to look - price around £100.00 depending on what it comes with.


----------



## Milanski (Oct 10, 2013)

However, you will DEF need a half decent grinder before you can look at making espresso with the Classic. You cannot have one without the other!


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

I really would not recommend getting an espresso machine without a grinder capable of making an espresso grind .

Even a £30 hand grinder is infidelity less frustrating and will produce a tastier drink than using any form of pre ground beans...


----------



## oracleoftruth (Jan 15, 2014)

Don't bother with a classic without a grinder.


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

I think you are better off investing £30 in a hand grinder and getting some decent beans tbh, this will make your aeropress sing!

As MrBoots says getting an espresso machine with no grinder will just produce bad coffee. So you get a Gaggia Classic for £150, spend another £150 on a second hand commercial grinder or new Iberital MC2*, you need to swap the pressurised basket from the Classic for a non pressurised one which is another £5, you need a metal tamper £20....

Really not trying to be mean here, it's just a lot of us have been there before and it sucks to be frustrated because you bought an espresso machine and cant get good results with it! But with that aeropress you can get great results for much less £££

*Cheaper grinders are avaliable but are rubbish at espresso


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

What a useful post as I contemplate the classic plunge. So far as grinders go, I'm assuming that the Hario Slim will do the job for the classic - it's got me there so far with an aeropress and stove top and is satisfying to use.


----------



## Milanski (Oct 10, 2013)

...gave me an idea about starting a new thread about how good hand grinders are for espresso. Might be worth checking this out ibitezombies as it progresses...


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Phil104 said:


> What a useful post as I contemplate the classic plunge. So far as grinders go, I'm assuming that the Hario Slim will do the job for the classic - it's got me there so far with an aeropress and stove top and is satisfying to use.


Classic is pretty forgiving so the Slim may do the job but, if you want to get the best out of your beans and Classic, a decent grinder is a must.


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

Will the thread that Milanski has started answer the question of what might be a decent grinder up from a Slim - e.g., presumably the next Hario grinders up in the range or are they more of the same?


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

I think they're more of the same, I have the skerton and it's slightly larger than slim. I've never compared grind quality.

I think you would struggle to get good flavours and shots with a cheapy hand grinder. A Hausgrind would give you so much more, or an Iberital MC2 or second hand grinder.


----------



## Neill (Jun 26, 2013)

I think if I was back at the beginning of my journey I would have taken that budget and spent it all on a grinder then got saving for the classic. I've had a classic for nearly 4 years now and still enjoy using it. Edging closer to upgrading now.


----------



## craftygeek (Feb 19, 2014)

I bought my Classic a couple of months back - i'm very happy with the choice.

I went the second hand route & was lucky to get a classic for £55 (ebay, local auction collection only).

I then also opted to get a reconditioned ex-commercial grinder from Coffeechap for £150 - this knocks the socks off anything that I could have got new for the same money. You need a grinder, it'll be pointless without it.

I've also installed a Silvia steam wand as an upgrade, a tamper & a couple of shot glasses.

All in, it came to less than £250.


----------



## ibitezombies (Apr 12, 2014)

OK so let's set a budget of £150 for the machine (s/h), and £40-£50 for a grinder. Will I be able to get a half decent grinder for that money?


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Sadly no. Certainly not an electric one.


----------



## ibitezombies (Apr 12, 2014)

Are hand grinders poorer performers with regards to consistency et , or is it purely a convenience / ease issue?


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

A Hario Ceramic Slim hand grinder will be adequate, providing you stick to the espresso grind and don't start changing to filter and back again.

I still have one that I use with a mypressi TWIST and the grind is really good. Head and shoulders above a cheap electric grinder.


----------



## Neill (Jun 26, 2013)

ibitezombies said:


> Are hand grinders poorer performers with regards to consistency et , or is it purely a convenience / ease issue?


At the cheaper end of things they are poorer in terms of consistency. A porlex for example will get you started but not many stick with them for very long. A hausgrind is consistent but will cost you as much as an entry level electric grinder capable of espresso.


----------



## CFo (Aug 25, 2013)

ibitezombies said:


> OK so let's set a budget of £150 for the machine (s/h), and £40-£50 for a grinder. Will I be able to get a half decent grinder for that money?


Wrong priorities; if you have £200, then £85 for machine and £115 for grinder both 2nd hand could do it


----------



## Milanski (Oct 10, 2013)

£200's pretty tight, £250's a little more realistic but there or there abouts and it'll get you making better espresso then Costa!

That's gotta be worth the wonga


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

A hand grinder will do to start you out if you really can't stretch your budget. If you really want to start out your 'journey' to great espresso at home then I wouldn't hold back from getting yourself a Classic and trying it out with your hand grinder, you will, without question, want to upgrade to an electronic grinder at some point.

You cannot get an electric grinder new for less than £150 that will do the job, second hand maybe more like £100. Don't consider buying a cheap £60 burr grinder, it just won't do the job.


----------



## CFo (Aug 25, 2013)

There are Baby Gaggias for sale for £85 on here http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?15761-Gaggia-baby-class same internals as the Classic, what I have at work (and what I paid for mine 1 year old). I can't really say there is much difference between the Baby and the Classic I have at home in terms of making a decent espresso (assuming you have unpressurised basket). That would leave you £115 for a 2nd hand grinder, should easily get an Iberital MC2 for about £90 (or less) then enough over for a tamper. Job done. (MC2 is a bit noisy but otherwise fine as a first proper grinder)


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

CFo said:


> There are Baby Gaggias for sale for £85 on here http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?15761-Gaggia-baby-class same internals as the Classic, what I have at work (and what I paid for mine 1 year old). I can't really say there is much difference between the Baby and the Classic I have at home in terms of making a decent espresso (assuming you have unpressurised basket). That would leave you £115 for a 2nd hand grinder, should easily get an Iberital MC2 for about £90 (or less) then enough over for a tamper. Job done. (MC2 is a bit noisy but otherwise fine as a first proper grinder)


Nope sorry missed this my fault







, the link gremlins threw it into moderation automatically and I didn't notice till now.

Apologies


----------



## m4lcs67 (Mar 16, 2014)

Just been reading this post and the many responses. I have my heart set on an electric coffee grinder, but it is currently out of my reach money wise, so as a short-term solution I may look to a good hand grinder to see me through. Can anybody recommend some hand grinders that would be able to grind down fine enough for espresso? Ceramic burrs, adjustable etc????? Price £40 ish. As I have never looked at hand grinders before I have no idea what is good/bad or indifferent. Also prices as well. Can you get something half decent for that price?

Thanks for any assistance.


----------



## MattRobbo45 (Oct 3, 2012)

I have never used any others, so can't do a comparison, but I have a Hario Skerton and it does the job for my classic. Once you get the hang of dialling it in, it's pretty user friendly. There were skertons on offer on amazon for £13 in the last week or so. If they are still on there, then they are a bargain. The only thing you have to do with it to grind for espresso, is a locking nut modificatin, which is a 50p and 2 minute job.


----------



## MattRobbo45 (Oct 3, 2012)

I use a hario skerton with my classic and have no issues at all. They are currently dirt cheap on amazon

Hario Medium Glass Hand Coffee Grinder with Ceramic Burrs, Clear

http://amazon.co.uk/dp/B001802PIQ


----------



## ibitezombies (Apr 12, 2014)

Well I've decided to go for a Porlex hand grinder, and its currently winging its way to me from Amazon! So I'll be hitting the classifieds soon to hunt down a classic!


----------



## Iaiain (Apr 17, 2014)

In my case a Gaggia Cubika for all of £14.50, no idea if it works. Give it a try tomorrow, provided some coffee arrives in the post.


----------

